# NFS "Permission denied", why?



## mcgee (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm getting a "Permission denied" error on an NFS mount, but I'm completely mystified as to the reason. (I really wish mountd was a little more verbose with its error logging!) First, the server and client DO work, I have existing NFS exports that mount cleanly and work as expected. So that's not an issue. But I have one particular export that is not working at all, and I don't know why.

On the server, this is one line in my /etc/exports:

```
/ftp -ro -alldirs
```

/ftp is a symlink to /.nfs1/ftp, which is mode 755. Under /ftp is a partial FreeBSD distribution tree, today we want to mount this directory: /ftp/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/8.2-RELEASE

That 8.2-RELEASE directory is empty, used as a mount point for a vnode configured to point at an ISO file. So, we do this:
[CMD=""]mount -t cd9660 /dev/`mdconfig -f /ftp/pub/FreeBSD/ISO/8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso` /ftp/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/8.2-RELEASE[/CMD]

The kicker is this: before I mount the vnode, my NFS client can cleanly mount the empty 8.2-RELEASE directory. After I mount the vnode, the client cannot mount it, and gets "Permission denied". I checked file modes on the server, and everyone has at least read access to everything involved here, and x on the directories.

What am I missing?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2011)

The directory in /ftp/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/8.2-RELEASE is a different filesystem and needs to be exported explicitly.


----------

